# [A] [Die ewige Wacht] Die Gummibärchenbande sucht DICH



## Lythanda (29. November 2013)

*.... um gemeinsam mit dir Spaß im Spiel zu haben.

*Wir sind ein lustiger und netter Haufen von allen Altersklassen. Der Kern der Gilde besteht aus "Erwachsenen" Spielern, die gerne etwas zusammen unternehmen. Es ist aber auch vollkommen klar, dass RL bei uns immer Verrang hat. 

Unser Fokus liegt auf gemeinsame Instanzen, Szenarios, LFRs, ältere und neuere Raids. Also alles, was man auch spontan mal in den Abendstunden oder am Wochenende angehen kann (außer der aktuelle Raid, hier wird per IngameKalender geplant).

Unser GildenTS ist zu den genannten Zeiten, mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bestückt.
Je nach Beschäftigungsgrad der Spieler, ist es im Gildenchat mal recht belebt, oder auch mal sehr ruhig. Aber es findet sich recht oft jemand, der auf einen netten Plausch im Gildenchat eingeht.

*Wen suchen wir?

*- Gesellige Gildenkollegen, die gern ein paar Worte im TS3 und Gildenchat wechseln
- Onlinezeiten sind mehr oder weniger egal, Euch sollte aber bewußtsein, dass ein Großteil der Gildenmember tagsüber sich auf der Arbeit rumtreiben
- Mitglieder, die Spaß daran haben, Eigeninitiative zu entwickeln

*Das bekommt ihr bei uns

*- Nette Leute und Spaß im Spiel in einer Gemeinschaft
- Repkostenerstattung aus der Gildenbank
- Eine Gilde mit Level 25, mit allen dazugehörigen Boni
- regelmäßige Gildenevents
- Freundliche und hilfsbereite Gildenatmosphäre
- TS3
- Gildenraid (bei Interesse)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Für Raidinteressierte:

*Wir raiden 2x in der Woche. Zeiten sind DI 19:30 - 21:30 Uhr und FR 20 Uhr bis open end.
Da Mogu, HdA, TdeF und TdD nun clear sind, machen wir den SuO im Flexmodus derzeit unsicher. 

Gesucht wird derzeit 1 Tank, 1 DD und 1-2 Heiler, da wir leider aus RL Gründen auf manche unserer Spieler verzichten müssen.

Unsere Anforderungen an die Raidteilnehmer: Gearscore 525+
Teamfähigkeit
Charakterpflege
Raidvorbereitung (Flasks + Pünktlichkeit)
TS3 Nutzung (mindestens hören)
Spass und Interesse sich in einer Community einzubringen
(nicht nur Raids, sondern auch das Drumherum einer Gilde)

Bufffood wird gestellt in Form von Nudelsuppe Pandarenschatz.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Das bekommt ihr bei uns nicht:

*- 24 Stunden Bespaßung rund um die Uhr. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied und sollte nicht nur nehmen, sondern in Form von Eigeninitiative auch der Gemeinschaft etwas zurückgeben
- Abstellsplatz für Charleichen (nach spätestens 2 Monaten Inaktivität, werden diese bei uns gekickt)

Weitere Infos könnt ihr auch unter: www.wowgilden.net/diegummibaerchenbande erhalten

Bei Interesse melde dich einfach hier oder auf der Homepage oder unter Lythanda1603#2786


----------



## Lythanda (5. März 2014)

Beitrag wurde mal aktualisiert und die Suche ist noch immer aktuell


----------

